# Cattle/Sheep guard



## bsheep (Jul 28, 2011)

How effective are the cattle guards in keeping sheep in? Can the slats be closer together so bicycles can cross them safely? What other surfaces would spook the sheep and keep them from crossing over the "gate"


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it would depend on what is on each side of the cattle guard. If there's more grazing outside than inside - I doubt if it would keep mine in.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Would you be asking about a similar kind of cattle guard that the sheep figured out how to roll over in UK ?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk/3938591.stm

I recall seeing a video, but can only find this article.


~Deb


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It seems to me , if they would work, that people just about everywhere would be using them.

I'd be afraid the sheep would try to cross and break a leg.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

One of our neighbors uses one with absolutely no problem so far on a lightly-traveled county road. He pastures his Suffolk flock with the Holstein heifers so plenty of feed available. Vehicles go in and out all day, it's not some isolated field with little traffic. It has a pipe gate on each side that can be closed if needed but I've never seen them used. I expect you could walk a bicycle across with no problem.

Peg


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

I would wonder if they painted ones would work for sheep. I have a devil of a time getting some of my sheep to cross the yellow line in the centre of the road. Others have learned to cross, so it would probably not work for me, but maybe if they haven't been forced to cross it, it would work.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It seems to me , if they would work, that people just about everywhere would be using them.
> 
> I'd be afraid the sheep would try to cross and break a leg.


This ^^^


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd be afraid that predators (dogs, coyotes, etc) could cross it way too easily.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I've seen my suffolks do some wild leaps when they don't want to be caught - betting they could easily clear a cattle guard. Sheep are dumb, but cows are dumber.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

Okay, I have a cattle guard for the enterance to our home, works great on cows and horses. Sheep just jump over it like it wasn't even there. I was rather surprised the first time i saw it. Some sheep got outside of the fence so I started going after them, I figured they would stop, nope, didn't even hesitate.

So, you can take it to the bank, a well made cattle guard, plenty large (gives me the willies crossing it on foot!) meant nothing to 3 sheep, two of which were lambs.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I can see one of my sheep possibly falling between the guards....LOL


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Too funny, Fowler, thanks for the laugh !!:rotfl:

~Deb


----------

